# Gambrel Attic Insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ventilation should be balanced and without intake air, a PAV (Powered Attic Ventilator) will just pull air from the conditioned space below. 

Post up some pictures when you get enough posts.


----------



## ken57kogs (Oct 11, 2014)

Added pictures.

Good point about the PAF. Forget to mention the 2nd gambrel attic space is ~1,000 sq ft in addition to the PAF (not yet hooked up) it has 4 traditional vents on peek and the 1 gable vent. 

Trying to determine best inbound source for venting. 
1. Do I add soffit vents at bottom or side wall and unplug the 1.5" inch opening between attic and side wall? My concern is side walls will get cold. I believe the 2nd floor walls are drywall, std insulation between studs and wall board as seen in the photos.
2. Add more roof vents lower on roof close to where side wall meets roof? Could there be a concern any backflow in to the vent from snow/ice as melts during the winter?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would use SmartVent or similar above deck vent on those sections.


----------

